# Upgraded Kitchen Faucet & Accessories



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After the old faucet leaked for the last time I finally tossed it and installed an upgraded residential version. Shown in the photos below are L to R : pump soap dispenser, Moen pull-out faucet, and a filtered water dispenser fed by an Everpure filter below the sink.

The DW is very pleased as we have been using a Brita canister for filtered water and it is always sitting out and in the way.



















And this is under the sink (sorry no actual pic) :










The cool thing about the Everpure RV water filter kit is that it comes with a blind plug that you can use when winterizing. Just take out the filter cartridge and insert the plug. Voila, cartridge bypassed. It also comes with a chlorination treatment and testing kit.

This mod was LONG overdue.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks really nice, great mod!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job Jim
I like the Everpure RV kit just might have to look into one of them

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Nice!!!








I especially like the soap dispenser. Well, and the filtered water...
Oh, and the pull-out faucet!









I LOVE it all!
MaeJae


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Super! Is that sink Corian? Regardless.....Sweet!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice mod Jim. I really like that pull out sprayer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks really great, Jim!








Well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Jim - looks very nice. Did the water line fittings fit directly to the faucet or did you have to use an adapter or change fittings?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Jim - looks very nice. Did the water line fittings fit directly to the faucet or did you have to use an adapter or change fittings?


Hello KY

And the factory water lines will connect directly to any new residential faucet you like, and are standard 1/2 NPT thread. So no problem there if you just want to change the faucet.

However, if you want to splice in a water line with a seperate shutoff for a filter you will need:

1 1/2 female threaded PVC "T"
3 1/2xclose PVC pipe nipples
1 1/2 female threaded x 3/8" compression angle stop
1 1/2 x 1/2 x 12" braided steel faucet connector

All you need to do is insert the "T" into the line on the cold side by screwing a pipe nipple into each of the "T" openings. Then make three connections.

With the T turned on it's side:

bottom of "T" = incoming water
top of "T" = use new faucet connector and attach to faucet
side of "T" = screw on new angle stop for filter shutoff

There ya go. Then just follow the instructions that come with your water filter to do the rest.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info Jim. DW has been complaining about faucet.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Excellent mod Jim! I would like that faucet/soap dispenser too! Maybe next season.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Jim - looks very nice. Did the water line fittings fit directly to the faucet or did you have to use an adapter or change fittings?


Hello KY

And the factory water lines will connect directly to any new residential faucet you like, and are standard 1/2 NPT thread. So no problem there if you just want to change the faucet.

However, if you want to splice in a water line with a seperate shutoff for a filter you will need:

1 1/2 female threaded PVC "T"
3 1/2xclose PVC pipe nipples
1 1/2 female threaded x 3/8" compression angle stop
1 1/2 x 1/2 x 12" braided steel faucet connector

All you need to do is insert the "T" into the line on the cold side by screwing a pipe nipple into each of the "T" openings. Then make three connections.

With the T turned on it's side:

bottom of "T" = incoming water
top of "T" = use new faucet connector and attach to faucet
side of "T" = screw on new angle stop for filter shutoff

There ya go. Then just follow the instructions that come with your water filter to do the rest.
[/quote]

Is there any way you can get your camera up under there and
just take a picture "blindly" and see what comes out.
Maybe you will get a good shot ...








(I like to see the mechanics of things and how they are put together)








If it's not too much trouble.









MaeJae


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

MaeJae said:


> Is there any way you can get your camera up under there and
> just take a picture "blindly" and see what comes out.
> Maybe you will get a good shot ...
> 
> ...


Sure. It aint pretty but I'll take a couple shots. Lets just say that my plumbing "sins" are hidden under the sink


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Very nice mod








Nice job, it really looks great!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Is there any way you can get your camera up under there and
> just take a picture "blindly" and see what comes out.
> Maybe you will get a good shot ...
> 
> ...


Sure. It aint pretty but I'll take a couple shots. Lets just say that my plumbing "sins" are hidden under the sink








[/quote]
Thank you!
Just for you... Iâ€™ll take off my inspector's hat while I view your pictures.









MaeJae


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Job well done Jim looks good.

Angelo


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks good, great job


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here ya go MJ. Sorry, I was in the process of posting it last night but the kiddies got the best of me









Splice into cold water line for filter supply & shutoff:









You can also see the Everpure filter mounted on the exterior wall behind the kitchen drawers. And if you look Real close you can see the bottom of the soap dispenser (blue & filled with Dawn) that Juuuuuusssst made it in the space and is sitting up against the back of the outdoor stove. I actually had to bend it to get it started.

Happy viewing


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

THANK YOU!
Someone had said in another TOPIC post: 



> "Lots of the features on the computer are still foreign to me. I still have to get Chris to set the clock on the DVD player. I just want to turn on the faucet and have water. Don't care how it gets there. I'll get him to take some pictures and post for me."


Well, I'm the type of person that likes to see
how and why things work.
I very much appreciate you taking the time to 
take pictures for me(and others) to see!

MaeJae


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Mod looks great Jim!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks great Jim.









I hope to do the water filter mod nyself in the spring.

John


----------

